# 6V Batteries Storage Over Winter



## Canadian_250TRS (Sep 22, 2015)

I was told to pull the two 6V batteries from my trailer and to store them somewhere they won't freeze.

Besides keeping them from freezing, is there anything else I should be doing to keep these batteries in good shape while in storage? I've never dealt with 6V batteries before.

Thanks!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Canadian_250TRS said:


> I was told to pull the two 6V batteries from my trailer and to store them somewhere they won't freeze.
> 
> Besides keeping them from freezing, is there anything else I should be doing to keep these batteries in good shape while in storage? I've never dealt with 6V batteries before.
> 
> Thanks!


 Make sure they are fully charged before storage. I keep mine in the garage so they don't freeze of course. I also put a trickle charge on all 4 of them about once a month to keep them totally charged all winter.
Also make sure your water level is where it should be.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd put them on a "tender" and leave them for the winter. I have 3 of these...love them!! Great for motorcycles and cars that are in storage.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Agree. Those are the ticket. I have a few myself. I use one for my truck i park for the winter. one for my Atv and one for the 6 volts that i rotate from one 2 another as i have 4 to tend


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Canadian_250TRS said:


> I was told to pull the two 6V batteries from my trailer and to store them somewhere they won't freeze.
> 
> Besides keeping them from freezing, is there anything else I should be doing to keep these batteries in good shape while in storage? I've never dealt with 6V batteries before.
> 
> Thanks!


DO NOT put them on concrete. If you do put a board or something between them and the concrete


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bill_pfaff said:


> DO NOT put them on concrete. If you do put a board or something between them and the concrete


That no longer applied to today's advanced batteries.


----------



## Canadian_250TRS (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips! This is our first RV, so lots to learn.


----------



## Canadian_250TRS (Sep 22, 2015)

That's a slick looking battery lock box! Might be tough to install on our trailer as the existing battery brackets (angle iron) aren't on top of the A-frame as the ones in the photos. Our battery brackets are mounted to the bottom of the frame such that the batteries sit lower down between the frame rails.


----------

